
A 25-year battle to improve the image of McDonald’s - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/business/2019/02/07/a-25-year-battle-to-improve-the-image-of-mcdonalds
======
masonic
"Most McDonald’s restaurants are operated by franchisees and its goods are
bought from a wide range of suppliers, so three or four layers may separate
the McDonald’s head office and the cattle-rancher who supplies the firm’s
beef."

Really? It used to be that every customer-facing element (including all
consumables) had to be purchased from Martin-Brower, McD's own distribution
arm.

